# Help my 93 has a sputter



## ssgt_acft_mech (Jan 25, 2004)

My 93 Maxima has a fairly nasty sputter....but its only at idle and when accelerating from a stop. I know my muffler is delaminating and thats getting changed this week.....should I go "Cat-back" or just a muffler? or is that even the problem?


----------

